# 20.5.9



## gonzotek

Priority Update page is available now for 20.5.9:
tivo.com/priority

/edit: People(including me) are reporting a 'Code IV' error..probably best to wait at least a day or two from now before trying your TSNs.


----------



## Dan203

Any ideas what it will include?


----------



## gonzotek

Dan203 said:


> Any ideas what it will include?


Nope..They haven't announced anything that I'm aware of, I just got the heads up from the page-watching bot I use.

Also...I just tried putting in my TSNs and am getting a 'Code IV' error...so it looks like they're not quite ready to start accepting TSNs. If anybody successfully submits, let us know.


----------



## Megamind

Getting the same error here.


----------



## dave13077

I received the same error.


----------



## gonzotek

Nationwide SkipMode for Roamios, HBOGo (and some other apps apparently) for Bolt/Roamio/Premiere, and a new firmware update all in the same week...TiVo loves to make things interesting for their customer service people


----------



## dlgamble

Just entered my TSN. It was accepted.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlgamble

Tried a second TSN and got the error twice.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

Just tried. Same IV error. I can't believe TiVo uses Roman Numerals.


----------



## morac

Same Code IV error for both a Roamio and a Mini.


----------



## Rey

Not letting me do it either


----------



## gonzotek

JoeKustra said:


> Just tried. Same IV error. I can't believe TiVo uses Roman Numerals.


 Maybe it's more like the medical IV..."Get the TiVo servers some O-Neg, stat!"


----------



## morac

Tweeted to TiVo Support about the error. They recommended I clear cookies and cache.


----------



## gonzotek

morac said:


> Tweeted to TiVo Support about the error. They recommended I clear cookies and cache.


Surprised they didn't first ask if you'd tried turning it off and on again.


----------



## AfterTen

morac said:


> Tweeted to TiVo Support about the error. They recommended I clear cookies and cache.


Clearing cache and cookies did not help for me. 
Error CODE IV for me as well.


----------



## gamo62

I tried, and it said that my box is not eligible for a Priority upgrade. I was trying to get my Bolt added.


----------



## mickinct

Note: Only TiVo boxes purchased directly from TiVo.com or a retailer are eligible for this update. Boxes provided by cable companies will be updated on a different schedule.


----------



## shoman1994

mickinct said:


> Note: Only TiVo boxes purchased directly from TiVo.com or a retailer are eligible for this update. Boxes provided by cable companies will be updated on a different schedule.


I bought my Roamio OTA from Bestbuy.... Still failed.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

They're aware of the problem.


----------



## RoamioJeff

morac said:


> Tweeted to TiVo Support about the error. They recommended I clear cookies and cache.


My favorite from tech support people: "Reinstall Windows". LOL


----------



## SnakeEyes

Sometimes, thats the best advice for Windows.


----------



## RoamioJeff

SnakeEyes said:


> Sometimes, thats the best advice for Windows.


Agreed: When you're a tech support weenie reading from a script india. Because ... all you can ever know is what they wrote for you on a script.


----------



## gamo62

Looks like www.tivo.com is currently down.


----------



## HerronScott

gamo62 said:


> Looks like www.tivo.com is currently down.


It seems to be working now.

Scott


----------



## SolomonJ

The page now says that there is no update available. Maybe they pulled it?


----------



## gamo62

Hmmm. Fascinating.


----------



## ajwees41

SolomonJ said:


> The page now says that there is no update available. Maybe they pulled it?


they don't even mention Bolt


----------



## keenanSR

If there is update coming soon I hope it resolves the audio drop-out problem.


----------



## JoeKustra

keenanSR said:


> If there is update coming soon I hope it resolves the audio drop-out problem.


Amen!


----------



## alanisrox69

Website says there are no updates currently 

Darn! I've been waiting for SkipMode on my Roamio for forever!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

alanisrox69 said:


> Website says there are no updates currently
> 
> Darn! I've been waiting for SkipMode on my Roamio for forever!


SkipMode is coming by 2/24 to all Roamios and doesn't need a software update, so you'll be getting it soon.


----------



## kbmb

keenanSR said:


> If there is update coming soon I hope it resolves the audio drop-out problem.


Man I hope so as well.....getting ready to dump our Tivos since we have so many dropout issues mainly with ABC. I've resorted to watching most ABC through Hulu on my Apple TV!

I don't hold out much hope however - seems Tivo is more concerned with adding 3rd party services than fixing the core DVR features.

-Kevin


----------



## joewom

kbmb said:


> Man I hope so as well.....getting ready to dump our Tivos since we have so many dropout issues mainly with ABC. I've resorted to watching most ABC through Hulu on my Apple TV!
> 
> I don't hold out much hope however - seems Tivo is more concerned with adding 3rd party services than fixing the core DVR features.
> 
> -Kevin


Not sure what you mean by core features. All mine work fine. Now would I like them to add new sure. But skipmode and quickmode is new and will be happy when I get skipmode.


----------



## kbmb

joewom said:


> Not sure what you mean by core features. All mine work fine. Now would I like them to add new sure. But skipmode and quickmode is new and will be happy when I get skipmode.


I'm just talking about the audio dropouts right now. Frustrating to have a DVR that doesn't DVR well.

-Kevin


----------



## atmuscarella

kbmb said:


> I'm just talking about the audio dropouts right now. Frustrating to have a DVR that doesn't DVR well.
> 
> -Kevin


What do you mean by audio dropouts? Do you have a way to determine if there were actual audio problems on the broadcast or not? I do not think TiVo has a global problem with what I would call audio dropouts. So it is likely a limited problem caused by some unique situation. What has TiVo support told you so far?


----------



## kbmb

atmuscarella said:


> What do you mean by audio dropouts? Do you have a way to determine if there were actual audio problems on the broadcast or not? I do not think TiVo has a global problem with what I would call audio dropouts. So it is likely a limited problem caused by some unique situation. What has TiVo support told you so far?


If you want to read the history it all here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421

In a nutshell.....the TiVo will have random audio dropouts where in most cases you can rewind and replay the same section either without the dropout or with the dropouts changing.

No it's obviously not global, but based on the people in that thread, there are enough of us where it's not a local problem.

-Kevin


----------



## atmuscarella

kbmb said:


> If you want to read the history it all here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421
> 
> In a nutshell.....the TiVo will have random audio dropouts where in most cases you can rewind and replay the same section either without the dropout or with the dropouts changing.
> 
> No it's obviously not global, but based on the people in that thread, there are enough of us where it's not a local problem.
> 
> -Kevin


Have you switched between Dolby & PCM in the Audio settings? If so did that change anything? What has support said? If there are several of you all seeing the same issue you should all try and call the same day and make sure they move it from only being a problem for you to one where there is a group issue.

With the plus have you tried using analog cables to see if maybe it is an HDMI port issue?


----------



## JoeKustra

atmuscarella said:


> ... What has TiVo support told you so far?


After getting feedback from many users, TiVo asked for some of us to perform the 777/911 tests and email Margret. After a few days another email said to stop with the feedback. Then the update was released that reduced the dead time when switching to and from menus. Since this eliminated the short audio dropouts, only the longer ones remained but became shorter. They are now much less frequent and can easily be missed. Watching a sports program or one with constant music is when they are easy to hear. For me, the only constant is the lack of repeatability after doing a rewind. Yes, it seems to be a DD problem. I have never heard one during the playback of a recording or watching something stream from Prime. My viewing habits are pretty constant (and usually don't include ABC or Fox). I have used the optical output from the TiVo also - no effect.

It was really bad back in October when that thread started. Now, I can live with it. I don't really have much choice.


----------



## keenanSR

atmuscarella said:


> Have you switched between Dolby & PCM in the Audio settings? If so did that change anything? What has support said? If there are several of you all seeing the same issue you should all try and call the same day and make sure they move it from only being a problem for you to one where there is a group issue.
> 
> With the plus have you tried using analog cables to see if maybe it is an HDMI port issue?


TiVo is aware of the problem. Below is a response I got from them about a week ago,



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I will be more than happy to help you with the audio drop outs on your Roamio Plus.
> 
> You are correct, it is a known issue that we are working on. Sarah has been monitoring TiVo Community, and is making reports to our engineers to try to fix this problem.
> 
> Thank you for your patience while we work on this issue.


As far as swapping out cables, I did try using the optical audio connection to the AVR(Denon X4000) and it made no difference. Using the analog L/R output is something I haven't tried, maybe this weekend.

Signal path: Roamio Pro>Oppo 103D>Denon X4000 via HDMI

And no, removing the Oppo from the signal path made no difference.


----------



## JoeKustra

keenanSR said:


> .. Using the analog L/R output is something I haven't tried, maybe this weekend.


The composite audio output is always PCM. I used it a lot last summer and never had a dropout.


----------



## Xipher83

alanisrox69 said:


> Website says there are no updates currently
> 
> Darn! I've been waiting for SkipMode on my Roamio for forever!


It looks like the site is working again. Just submitted and it went through.


----------



## Dan203

I was able to submit all of mine as well.


----------



## sbiller

Dan203 said:


> I was able to submit all of mine as well.


Same here. All Roamio, Premiere, and Mini's signed up.


----------



## UCLABB

sbiller said:


> Same here. All Roamio, Premiere, and Mini's signed up.


Not going all in. . After the update problems last go round, I only submitted one of mine.


----------



## Dan203

UCLABB said:


> Not going all in. . After the update problems last go round, I only submitted one of mine.


I always go all or nothing. If they add some new killer feature I don't want to regret not having it on my other boxes until they get around to deploying it wide.


----------



## wtkflhn

The update request page is back, and just took my request.


----------



## JoeKustra

It would be super nice if Margret posted what we are signing up to get.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> It would be super nice if Margret posted what we are signing up to get.


I just tweeted her asking if there are any teasers she can let us in on, will share here if I get a response.


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> It would be super nice if Margret posted what we are signing up to get.


I don't think TiVo has actually announced this signup page yet. We know about it because members here monitor TiVo's web site. Perhaps now that it is all over this forum TiVo wont even bother to official say the sign up page is up.


----------



## gonzotek

atmuscarella said:


> I don't think TiVo has actually announced this signup page yet. We know about it because members here monitor TiVo's web site. Perhaps now that it is all over this forum TiVo wont even bother to official say the sign up page is up.


They haven't announced the page going up yet, and there is a certain amount of..uncertainty..when signing up before they've said anything. But people have monitored the page for years and years. If TiVo wants to announce it and hopefully mention specifics, they will. If they don't, they won't. I've seen both things happen in the past. Lately, between Margret and a couple other employees, they've been more chatty than not when new releases come out, so I'm hoping we'll hear about this one soon.


----------



## hooper

kbmb said:


> Man I hope so as well.....getting ready to dump our Tivos since we have so many dropout issues mainly with ABC. I've resorted to watching most ABC through Hulu on my Apple TV!
> 
> I don't hold out much hope however - seems Tivo is more concerned with adding 3rd party services than fixing the core DVR features.
> 
> -Kevin


What city are you in? Abc is really bad for me too here in Denver on Comcast. Has been since day 1 after moving here. Never had any problems on Fios. I think the audio dropout is an audio stream issue on comcasts side that the TiVo doesn't know how to handle. It is bizarre how it disappears when you rewind though. Wouldn't be shocked if it is a denon issue to some extent either.


----------



## kbmb

hooper said:


> What city are you in? Abc is really bad for me too here in Denver on Comcast. Has been since day 1 after moving here. Never had any problems on Fios. I think the audio dropout is an audio stream issue on comcasts side that the TiVo doesn't know how to handle. It is bizarre how it disappears when you rewind though. Wouldn't be shocked if it is a denon issue to some extent either.


I'm in Derry, NH. Parents live 40 miles north and have same issues

Clearly seems like something the TiVo can't handle. Been mainly ABC for us but have had it happen in other networks.

I also had Roamios for a year before the problem started.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203

kbmb said:


> Man I hope so as well.....getting ready to dump our Tivos since we have so many dropout issues mainly with ABC. I've resorted to watching most ABC through Hulu on my Apple TV!
> 
> I don't hold out much hope however - seems Tivo is more concerned with adding 3rd party services than fixing the core DVR features.
> 
> -Kevin


Have you checked the SNR? Your signal might actually be too hot and using a splitter as an attenuator might help solve this issue.


----------



## JoeKustra

I just watched the last two episodes of Castle. The second one had a small glitch at the 46 minute mark. No other problems.


----------



## kbmb

Dan203 said:


> Have you checked the SNR? Your signal might actually be too hot and using a splitter as an attenuator might help solve this issue.


Yes I've been through everything. SNR 40, SNR 35, Signal 100, Signal 99, Signal 93-95.

I have both a Basic and Plus and both will exhibit the same at times. And as always, the Plus signals and SNR are always higher than the Basic because of the amp. I've split, attenuated - everything. Even had Comcast out a year ago to check the actual levels.

I've done more troubleshooting with the Roamio then I care to ever do again. 

-Kevin


----------



## jkudlacz

kbmb said:


> Man I hope so as well.....getting ready to dump our Tivos since we have so many dropout issues mainly with ABC. I've resorted to watching most ABC through Hulu on my Apple TV!
> 
> I don't hold out much hope however - seems Tivo is more concerned with adding 3rd party services than fixing the core DVR features.
> 
> -Kevin


What audio setup do you use and who is your Cable provider?

I have Tivo Mini and Tivo Roamio and no issues what so ever.

Also what type of HDMI cable do you use, could your culprit? But having issues with just one channel sounds like potentially cable provider issue.


----------



## kbmb

jkudlacz said:


> What audio setup do you use and who is your Cable provider?
> 
> I have Tivo Mini and Tivo Roamio and no issues what so ever.
> 
> Also what type of HDMI cable do you use, could your culprit? But having issues with just one channel sounds like potentially cable provider issue.


I understand tons of people don't have these issues, and at this point I would love for it to be me so I can fix it. But I have done everything possible.

I have the Plus going into a Yamaha AVR via HDMI and onto a Samsung TV.

I have:

- bypassed the AVR
- swapped HDMI cables and brands
- swapped TiVo to another outlet

Nothing has helped. I have both a Plus and a Basic. The Basic is just hooked up to a TV.

It's mostly ABC but has happened before on other networks. And while it could be a cable provider issue with the original signal, it's certainly the TiVo messing up, as we proved with rewinding and having the dropouts go away or move.

*I apologize to those in this thread for me derailing it. This thread it for 20.5.9. If anyone wants to discuss the dropouts, please do it on the original thread here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421*

-Kevin


----------



## jkudlacz

OK, going back to 20.5.9

Dave Zatz, posted some stuff about the updated:

http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/incoming-tivo-update/

Apparently lots of bug fixes.

I was able to submit all my boxes without any issues, even ones I sold 

I really wish TIVO allowed me to remove my old boxes from my account, so annoying.


----------



## NashGuy

jkudlacz said:


> OK, going back to 20.5.9
> 
> Dave Zatz, posted some stuff about the updated:
> 
> http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/incoming-tivo-update/


One interesting little nugget I gleaned in one of Dave's comments on his own post in that link above:

"Fortunately, sounds like the upcoming voice capabilities will get the marketing muscle they deserve."

He's not saying voice capabilities are coming in 20.5.9 but he seems to be saying that such a feature is on its way. I'm guessing this will be voice control/voice text entry accessed through the iOS/Android TiVo app and/or through a new voice-enabled TiVo remote. Gotta keep up with Comcast's X1...


----------



## hooper

The weekly hbogo email today had a banner advertising ability to watch on TiVo which isn't available yet.


----------



## TonyD79

hooper said:


> The weekly hbogo email today had a banner advertising ability to watch on TiVo which isn't available yet.


For some. I have it.


----------



## hooper

TonyD79 said:


> For some. I have it.


I stand corrected. Some very small percentage of the TiVo customer base has access to it. Either way it was never promoted by TiVo via email or notice on box that I saw. It will probably crash the damn unit anyway and is likely only in stereo.


----------



## atmuscarella

hooper said:


> The weekly hbogo email today had a banner advertising ability to watch on TiVo which isn't available yet.





hooper said:


> I stand corrected. Some very small percentage of the TiVo customer base has access to it. Either way it was never promoted by TiVo via email or notice on box that I saw. It will probably crash the damn unit anyway and is likely only in stereo.


The HBO Go app is pretty much on all Premiere, Roamio, & Bolt DVRs now (if not force a connection & do a reboot - if that doesn't work contact support). There are some major providers that have not provided support for it yet (TWC & Comcast), but plenty of people have access to it (assuming they sub to HBO) and plenty have posted they are using the app. without issues.


----------



## jkudlacz

Tivo's Marketing TEAM Sucks.

Dave Zatz has a long comment listing all the potential ways TIVO could market new features they are adding, especially SkipMode and piggy back on the FCC initiative #unlockthebox

http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykarcz/2016/02/18/fcc-unlock-the-box/#2da90e342b6e

Seriously if I did not know better TIVO should be the biggest beneficiary of the #unlockthebox if they only started to market themselves correctly.

I feel that Roku, Amazon, Apple, Playstation, Xbox will end up taking advantage of #unlockthebox , TIVO prove me wrong.


----------



## TonyD79

hooper said:


> I stand corrected. Some very small percentage of the TiVo customer base has access to it. Either way it was never promoted by TiVo via email or notice on box that I saw. It will probably crash the damn unit anyway and is likely only in stereo.


Wrong on all counts. It is rolling out to all roamio and bolt users by 2/24 and it full sound and no one has reported a crash here yet.

Also, many got email on it. It has been copied here by a couple of people.


----------



## TonyD79

jkudlacz said:


> Tivo's Marketing TEAM Sucks. Dave Zatz has a long comment listing all the potential ways TIVO could market new features they are adding, especially SkipMode and piggy back on the FCC initiative #unlockthebox http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykarcz/2016/02/18/fcc-unlock-the-box/#2da90e342b6e Seriously if I did not know better TIVO should be the biggest beneficiary of the #unlockthebox if they only started to market themselves correctly. I feel that Roku, Amazon, Apple, Playstation, Xbox will end up taking advantage of #unlockthebox , TIVO prove me wrong.


I agree that TiVo marketing sucks. Always has.


----------



## atmuscarella

TonyD79 said:


> Wrong on all counts. It is rolling out to all roamio and bolt users by 2/24 and it full sound and no one has reported a crash here yet.
> 
> Also, many got email on it. It has been copied here by a couple of people.


I believe the 2/24 date is for SkipMode, the HBO app should be on Premieres, Roamios, & Bolts now.


----------



## TonyD79

atmuscarella said:


> I believe the 2/24 date is for SkipMode, the HBO app should be on Premieres, Roamios, & Bolts now.


That wasn't clear. It read both ways.


----------



## tampa8

hooper said:


> I stand corrected. Some very small percentage of the TiVo customer base has access to it. Either way it was never promoted by TiVo via email or notice on box that I saw. It will probably crash the damn unit anyway and is likely only in stereo.


Congrats, just about completely false.


----------



## morac

jkudlacz said:


> I feel that Roku, Amazon, Apple, Playstation, Xbox will end up taking advantage of #unlockthebox , TIVO prove me wrong.


Currently Roku is telling investors that they aren't interested set top box regulation.

https://www.dslreports.com/shownews...Call-For-Increased-Set-Top-Competition-136319

As the article states, Roku might be figuring by the time the regulation is finalized, TV as we know it will be gone.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> Currently Roku is telling investors that they aren't interested set top box regulation. https://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Roku-Isnt-Joining-the-Call-For-Increased-Set-Top-Competition-136319 As the article states, Roku might be figuring by the time the regulation is finalized, TV as we know it will be gone.


That last statement is just dumb. It isn't going away for a long, long time. Linear transmission is still the most efficient and will stay that way.


----------



## atmuscarella

morac said:


> Currently Roku is telling investors that they aren't interested set top box regulation.
> 
> https://www.dslreports.com/shownews...Call-For-Increased-Set-Top-Competition-136319
> 
> As the article states, Roku might be figuring by the time the regulation is finalized, TV as we know it will be gone.


Well the article also explains why (and it goes with the info here: http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/roku-tuner/). Bottom line Roku appears to think getting into bed with cable is a better idea than building a cable STB alternative.
"Why the cold feet at Roku? The company has been cozying up to the cable industry lately, and pretty clearly doesn't want to get on its bad side. The company is conducting "skinny bundle" trials with both Charter and Time Warner Cable that involve a paired back number of basic channels delivered over IP, bundled with a free Roku player. Supporting consumers on this issue might cost Roku some lucrative new business relationships.

"In addition to Time Warner Cable, we also have a similar arrangement with Charter where they are buying streaming players to offer in a bundle, Roku notes. "Overseas, we have partnerships with Sky in several countries and Telstra where we have licensed use of our platform and they have deployed their streaming video services to co-branded streaming players."​


----------



## TonyD79

That makes more sense. Coupled with the fact that a general stb is a change in business plan. Netflix has been smart about staying in its lane while growing at the edges.


----------



## CharlesH

A couple of weeks age when they were having HDMI issues ("black screen"), TiVo pushed a patch version b-tcdclient-quattro-3-7.2015.12.22-1751 to my Roamio. That got my TiVo stuck on a branch that didn't want to be updated the usual way, so they pushed 2.0.5.9.RC10 to me, and they said that would get me back on the update track. As mentioned, nothing obviously new; it just works.


----------



## tampa8

TonyD79 said:


> For some. I have it.


He may have it and not know it...


----------



## TonyD79

tampa8 said:


> He may have it and not know it...


True.


----------



## zerdian1

Have SkipMode on my Roamio Pro's, but not Roamio Basic.

What is a TSN and Why and How is it used?

I verified I still have 20.5.6.
big jump to 20.5.9


----------



## TonyD79

zerdian1 said:


> Have SkipMode on my Roamio Pro's, but not Roamio Basic. What is a TSN and Why and How is it used? I verified I still have 20.5.6. big jump to 20.5.9


TSN means TiVo service number. It identified your TiVo. In this thread, it is used to apply for early release of the new software version on the TiVo web page.

You can get your TSN on the system information page of your TiVo.


----------



## filovirus

So tivo can add things like HBOGo and Skipmode without updating the software version?


----------



## TonyD79

filovirus said:


> So tivo can add things like HBOGo and Skipmode without updating the software version?


The hooks were probably put in during the last update. The recent pushes were just switches to turn on or off.


----------



## Jack Mccarthy

Besides the audio dropouts, I'm hoping this next revision will address the rewind feature on both Roamios and Premiers where hitting the first rewind back arrow causes erratic freezing and jumping instead of smooth movement like the first arrow in fast forward.


----------



## atmuscarella

filovirus said:


> So tivo can add things like HBOGo and Skipmode without updating the software version?


Some apps can be added or upgraded without updating the core software - we do not know if that is true for all apps. The SkipMode was added via the .5.6 software update and then tested in limited markets - thus "turning it on" didn't require another core software update.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jack Mccarthy said:


> Besides the audio dropouts, I'm hoping this next revision will address the rewind feature on both Roamios and Premiers where hitting the first rewind back arrow causes erratic freezing and jumping instead of smooth movement like the first arrow in fast forward.


Has your cable co converted any channels to h.264? If so, do you see this on all channels or just the ones that are now being delivered in h.264?


----------



## rainwater

atmuscarella said:


> Some apps can be added or upgraded without updating the core software - we do not know if that is true for all apps. The SkipMode was added via the .5.6 software update and then tested in limited markets - thus "turning it on" didn't require another core software update.


Generally it seems TiVo pushes out software updates in advance of pushing out new apps. My guess is they fix issues and perhaps even add more hooks for the apps to integrate better. But technically, they can push out an app without a TiVo OS update as long as the app doesn't require it. Netflix pushes out new updates all the time for the TiVo platform.


----------



## Jack Mccarthy

lpwcomp said:


> Has your cable co converted any channels to h.264? If so, do you see this on all channels or just the ones that are now being delivered in h.264?


Last time I checked, it was still MPEG2 and it happens on all channels. I'll have to double check tonight.


----------



## RoamioJeff

hooper said:


> It will probably crash the damn unit anyway and is likely only in stereo.


What?


----------



## lpwcomp

Jack Mccarthy said:


> Last time I checked, it was still MPEG2 and it happens on all channels. I'll have to double check tonight.


I withdraw the question. I see the issue on most channels, both MPEG2 and H.264. The thing is, it is my understanding that visible rewinding of compressed digital video is always going to be choppier than fast forwarding simply due to the way compression works. It's also why you can't step back a frame at a time.


----------



## Dan203

hooper said:


> I stand corrected. Some very small percentage of the TiVo customer base has access to it. Either way it was never promoted by TiVo via email or notice on box that I saw. It will probably crash the damn unit anyway and is likely only in stereo.


Have used it a few times and it has yet to crash and offers 5.1ch audio, so you're wrong on your assumptions there.

As for the providers... the providers themselves get to choose which devices they authorize for HBOGo and Showtime Anytime. If you don't like that you can't activate your TiVo you should complain to Comcast.


----------



## alanisrox69

The 20.5.9 priority update page seems to be back online! Just registered my TSN.

Currently on 20.5.6RC21 using a Roamio Plus

No SkipMode enabled on mine yet  but HBOGo is active.


----------



## hooper

I wasn't in front of my TiVo to see if I have the app (hbogo). I guess I probably have it. I have been away traveling on business and don't read these forums very much. My point was that I read about availability from HBO and not TiVo. 

My other comments were in regards to TiVo QA regarding the box rebooting and subpar implementation. This comment was in jest due to Netflix and everything else I have seen over the last 15 years. 

Sorry my sarcasm was taken so literally and so personally by some.


----------



## BlackBetty

TonyD79 said:


> I agree that TiVo marketing sucks. Always has.


TiVo has a marketing team?


----------



## zerdian1

I got the TiVo HBOGO App.
But can not use it.

I can sign into the HBOGO App and the providers include Comcast Xfinity.

But when I signing to HBOGO.com/Activate
and selected TiVo
Comcast Xfinity is not available in this subset.

I called TiVo and they said call Comcast CableCard group.

I called Comcast CableCard group and they said Call HBO or HBOGO.

I smiled HBO and HBOGO, they referred me to read their customer FAQs, which was less than useless.


----------



## lessd

zerdian1 said:


> I got the TiVo HBOGO App.
> But can not use it.
> 
> I can sign into the HBOGO App and the providers include Comcast Xfinity.
> 
> But when I signing to HBOGO.com/Activate
> and selected TiVo
> Comcast Xfinity is not available in this subset.
> 
> I called TiVo and they said call Comcast CableCard group.
> 
> I called Comcast CableCard group and they said Call HBO or HBOGO.
> 
> I smiled HBO and HBOGO, they referred me to read their customer FAQs, which was less than useless.


Thanks for saving me and the rest of Comcast customers time on this HBO-to-go.


----------



## Dan203

zerdian1 said:


> I got the TiVo HBOGO App.
> But can not use it.
> 
> I can sign into the HBOGO App and the providers include Comcast Xfinity.
> 
> But when I signing to HBOGO.com/Activate
> and selected TiVo
> Comcast Xfinity is not available in this subset.
> 
> I called TiVo and they said call Comcast CableCard group.
> 
> I called Comcast CableCard group and they said Call HBO or HBOGO.
> 
> I smiled HBO and HBOGO, they referred me to read their customer FAQs, which was less than useless.


Comcast is the one who gets to decide which devices they allow HBOGo on. It's their fault you can't activate your TiVo. They've done similar things in the past with both Roku and Apple TV. They eventually broke down and added those devices, so they might do the same thing for TiVo as well.

Time Warner, the second largest cable company, also doesn't allow TiVos to be registered with HBOGo so that's about 60% of all cable customers who can't use the new HBOGo app on their TiVo.

This might explain why it took so long for them to release it. (there were rumors it was being tested over a year ago) They coudn't very well release it if no providers actually allowed it to be used with their system. As it is now they cover about 40% of cable subscribers so that must have been good enough for them.


----------



## Blakeintosh

It would be great to see the Roamio updated to the same HDUI that the Bolt uses. The updated interface is much nicer and nearly all interface screens stay in HD. You'd think TiVo would be anxious to get the interfaces synced between the two platforms as it would make regression testing and documentation easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## generaltso

Is there a lot of content available through HBOGo that's not available through Xfinity On Demand? How much am I missing by being a Comcast customer?


----------



## NashGuy

generaltso said:


> Is there a lot of content available through HBOGo that's not available through Xfinity On Demand? How much am I missing by being a Comcast customer?


I've read on here where Comcast customers recently checked both apps and found the content to be virtually identical. Apparently there's a lot more HBO content available in Xfinity On Demand than there used to be. (That said, I have NO idea if the content available in XOD differs from one Comcast area to another. The content in HBO GO is definitely the same all across the US.)


----------



## zerdian1

I managed to get the list of current TiVo Providers for HBOGO.

COMCAST/XFINITY NOT PRESENT

HBOGO for TiVo Providers:

Advanced Cable
Antietam
Armstrong
Astound
Atlantic Broadband
ATMC
Bardstown Cable TV
BendBroadband
Black Forest
Blue Ridge Communications
Bright House Networks
Bristol TN Essential Svcs
Buckeye CableSystem
Burlington Telecom
BVU OptiNet
C Spire
Cable ONE
Canby Telcom
Cedar Falls Utilities
CenturyLink Prism
Charter Spectrum
Cincinnati Bell Fioptics
Clear Creek Communications
Comporium
Consolidated Communications
Conway Corporation
Cox
Delta Telephone Company
DIRECTV PUERTO RICO
DISH
DOCOMO PACIFIC
Easton Cable Velocity
EATEL Video, LLC
ENTOUCH
Enventis
EPB Fiber Optics
EPLUS BROADBAND
Frankfort Plant Board
Franklin Telephone Company
Frontier Communications
GCI
Google Fiber
Grande Communications
Greenlight
GTA
GVTC Communications
Hawaiian Telcom
HBC
Home Telecom
Home Town Cable Plus
HOOD Canal Communications
Hotwire Communications
HTC Communications
HTC Communications Co. - IL Beta
HTC Digital Cable
Liberty Puerto Rico
Long Lines
LUS Fiber
MCTV
Mediacom
MetroCast
Metronet
MI-Connection
Midco
MIDHUDSON
Morris Broadband
MTA Communications, LLC
MUS FiberNET
Nex-Tech
Nortex Communications
North State
NORWOOD
OpenBand Multimedia
Optimum
Orbitel
Rainier Connect
RCN
SELCO
Service Electric Broadband
Service Electric Cable TV
Service Electric Cablevision
South Slope Coop Comm
Suddenlink
Summit Broadband
Swiftel Communications
TDS
TRUVISTA
Vast Broadband
Verizon FiOS
Volcano Vision, Inc.
Wave Broadband
Windstream Kinetic TV
WOW!
wTVE
Yadtel Telecom
Adelphi University
Alfred State
Auburn University
Bryant University
Cal Poly San Luis Obispo
Cal State Monterey Bay
Central CT State University
Concordia Univ. Chicago
DePaul University
DePauw University
Fitchburg State University
Florida International Univ
Franklin College of Indiana
Georgia Southern University
Harvard University
Hofstra University
Illinois College
Jackson College
Le Moyne College
Loyola Marymount University
Marshall University
Millersville University
Mount St. Marys University
New York University
Ohio State NRDT
Salem State University
Sheridan College
Shippensburg University
St. Catherine University
Stony Brook University
SUNY Maritime
SUNY Plattsburgh
TCU
The University at Buffalo
Trinity University
U of I Springfield
UCLA
UNC Asheville
UNC Charlotte
UNC-Chapel Hill
Univ of Colorado Boulder
Univ of South Florida
Univ of Tennessee Knoxville
University of Alabama
University of Dayton
University of Houston
University of Miami
University of New Haven
University of Rochester
University of Texas El Paso
University of Utah
University of Washington
University of Wyoming
USC Campus Housing
UW Whitewater
VCU
Washington State University
Western Kentucky
HBO Employee / Guest

THERE ARE A LOT OF PROVIDERS, BUT THE BIG ONES AS FAR AS I KNOW ARE NOT PRESENT.
COMCAST XFINITY
TIME WARNER CABLE
VERIZON
DISH
DIRECT TV

NONE OF THE FIRST TIER OF LARGE CABLE COMPANIES.
I SEE A NUMBER OF THE SECOND TIER OF MEDIUM SIZED CABLE COMPANIES.
AND A LARGE NUMBER OF THE THIRD TIER OF SMALL CABLE COMPANES.

Rank	Provider	Subscribers
1.	Comcast	22,258,000
2.	DirecTV	19,570,000
3.	DISH Network	13,909,000
4.	Time Warner Cable	10,977,000
5.	AT&T U-verse	5,880,000
6.	Verizon FiOS	5,807,000
7.	Cox Communications	4,158,000[24]
8.	Charter Communications	4,274,000
9.	Cablevision	2,604,000
10.	Bright House Networks	2,500,000[25]
11.	Suddenlink Communications	1,094,100
12.	Mediacom	862,000
13.	WOW!	564,500
14.	Cable One	380,807
Top 10 Ad-Supported Cable Networks among Viewers  2013 Prime time[26]

Rank	Channel	Avg. Viewers
1.	USA Network	2,680,000
2.	Disney Channel	2,438,000
3.	ESPN	2,210,000
4.	History	2,114,000
5.	TNT	2,070,000
6.	TBS	2,014,000
7.	Fox News Channel	1,785,000
8.	A&E	1,781,000
9.	FX	1,466,000
10.	AMC	1,382,000
Top 10 Ad-Supported Cable Networks among Viewers  2011 Total Day[27]

Rank	Channel	Avg. Viewers
1.	Nickelodeon	2,339,000
2.	Nick at Nite	1,525,000
3.	USA Network	1,383,000
4.	TNT	1,297,000
5.	Adult Swim	1,245,000
6.	Fox News Channel	1,123,000
7.	ESPN	1,077,000
8.	Cartoon Network	977,000
9.	History	927,000
10.	A&E	889,000
Total US cable subscribers by year

Year	Cable TV subscribers	Telecom TV subscribers
Dec 1990	51,700,000[28]	
Dec 1991	53,400,000[28]	
Dec 1992	55,200,000[28]	
Dec 1993	57,200,000[28]	
Dec 1994	59,700,000[28]	
Dec 1995	62,100,000[28]	
Dec 1996	63,500,000[3]	
Dec 1997	64,900,000[3]	
Dec 1998	66,100,000[3]	
Dec 1999	67,300,000[3]	
Dec 2000	68,500,000[3]	
Jun 2001	66,732,000[29]	
Jun 2002	66,472,000[29]	
Jun 2003	66,050,000[29]	
Jun 2004	66,100,000[29]	
Jun 2005	65,400,000[30]	
Jun 2006	65,300,000[30]	
Dec 2006	65,400,000[31]	300,000[31]
Dec 2007	64,900,000[31]	1,300,000[31]
Dec 2008	63,700,000[31]	3,100,000[31]
Dec 2009	62,100,000[31]	5,100,000[31]
Dec 2010	59,800,000[32]	6,900,000[32]
Dec 2011	58,000,000[32]	8,500,000[32]
Dec 2012	56,400,000[4]	9,900,000[4]
Dec 2013	54,400,000[4]	11,300,000[4]



Dan203 said:


> Comcast is the one who gets to decide which devices they allow HBOGo on. It's their fault you can't activate your TiVo. They've done similar things in the past with both Roku and Apple TV. They eventually broke down and added those devices, so they might do the same thing for TiVo as well.
> 
> Time Warner, the second largest cable company, also doesn't allow TiVos to be registered with HBOGo so that's about 60% of all cable customers who can't use the new HBOGo app on their TiVo.
> 
> This might explain why it took so long for them to release it. (there were rumors it was being tested over a year ago) They coudn't very well release it if no providers actually allowed it to be used with their system. As it is now they cover about 40% of cable subscribers so that must have been good enough for them.


----------



## twalsh22

Dish is included. It's on your list and I used my Dish HBO subscription to activate my TiVo HBOGo app.


----------



## HerronScott

Verizon FIOS also is included (and is on your list).

Scott


----------



## tampa8

That list is easily obtained and has been posted in forums. There is a list right on the HBO site. DISH was one of the earlier to add HBO Go, even long before Directv did.


----------



## waynomo

I'm wondering why Comcast and others are hold outs? 

I would think it would be a good selling point and also help retain customers. Instead all they are doing is upsetting them. 

Is there much to do to get this working? I realize they have to send and update accurate subscription information to HBO.


----------



## irisr

Existing thread with info to complain to Time Warner and the FCC about the refusal to authenticate HBO GO is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538298


----------



## morac

waynomo said:


> I'm wondering why Comcast and others are hold outs?
> 
> I would think it would be a good selling point and also help retain customers. Instead all they are doing is upsetting them.
> 
> Is there much to do to get this working? I realize they have to send and update accurate subscription information to HBO.


There's actually very little that needs to be done and it's all already in place.

Here's what happens when someone tries to activate any channel app (HBO, Fox, TNT, etc) with Comcast (or any other provider).

1. User is redirected to Comcast's website to log in. 
2. Once logged in Comcast's server checks user's account to see if the user is authorized to receive that channel and sends an authorization token back to the channel operator's servers. 
3. If Comcast approves, the app is authorized. Presumably a check is done periodically to see if the token is revoked so the app is disabled if the user cancels service.

So HBO doesn't receive subscription info from the cable providers. It just receives a "yes" or "no.

Comcast enables HBO GO on mobile devices. For non-mobile devices Comcast would rather you rent their X1 platform service.

As for upsetting customers, Comcast doesn't really care.


----------



## gonzotek

morac said:


> Comcast enables HBO GO on mobile devices. For non-mobile devices Comcast would rather you rent their X1 platform service.


Roku, AppleTV, Chromecast, Amazon Fire TV, and Xbox are all non-mobile devices with Xfinity-supported HBOGo. I'm pretty sure there are some smart TVs too. Of course, TiVo is the only device that directly replaces the Comcast rental box, so it still makes sense for Comcast to be, shall we say, less-than-thrilled about HBOGo on it.


----------



## morac

gonzotek said:


> Roku, AppleTV, Chromecast, Amazon Fire TV, and Xbox are all non-mobile devices with Xfinity-supported HBOGo. I'm pretty sure there are some smart TVs too. Of course, TiVo is the only device that directly replaces the Comcast rental box, so it still makes sense for Comcast to be, shall we say, less-than-thrilled about HBOGo on it.


HBO didn't show up on Roku and Amazon Fire TV for a long time and I'm pretty sure Microsoft and Apple greased some palms to get HBO to show up on their devices.

Comcast still hasn't authorized HBO Go on the PS3 or PS4 and the app has been available for over 2 years.

I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but Comcast competes with Amazon, Sony, Apple and Microsoft in that they provide their own Movies and TV purchasing service. I have no idea why anyone would purchase movies and TV shows from Comcast since they are only watchable on TV if one has Comcast, but they do compete.


----------



## Dan203

TiVo is also the only device Comcast offers access to their full VOD library on, and they would rather people use that for watching HBO content since it makes people see their ads and potentially pushes them toward PPV content. 

Time Warner is another case. They don't offer VOD and the do offer HBOGo on other TV connected devices, so there is really no reason for them not to approve HBOGo on TiVo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Dan203 said:


> TiVo is also the only device Comcast offers access to their full VOD library on, and they would rather people use that for watching HBO content since it makes people see their ads and potentially pushes them toward PPV content.
> 
> Time Warner is another case. They don't offer VOD and the do offer HBOGo on other TV connected devices, so there is really no reason for them not to approve HBOGo on TiVo.


FYI, there are no ads on any HBO content or any premium channel through the XOD app. You only ever see ads on XOD when you watch a non-premium channel show, some networks have them and some don't.


----------



## gonzotek

PSU_Sudzi said:


> FYI, there are no ads on any HBO content or any premium channel through the XOD app. You only ever see ads on XOD when you watch a non-premium channel show, some networks have them and some don't.


The OnDemand app itself has the PPV content placed above the premium channel content, and I *think* they occasionally change the menus up to promote specific content. I'm talking about the top level menu when you enter the app:


----------



## Dan203

PSU_Sudzi said:


> FYI, there are no ads on any HBO content or any premium channel through the XOD app. You only ever see ads on XOD when you watch a non-premium channel show, some networks have them and some don't.


I've never seen the app. I was referring more to banner ads then ads in the content itself. The Charter UI was littered with banner ads last time I used it.

It could also be that they prefer you to use VOD since it's QAM based and doesn't require use of their network resources.


----------



## ajwees41

Dan203 said:


> TiVo is also the only device Comcast offers access to their full VOD library on, and they would rather people use that for watching HBO content since it makes people see their ads and potentially pushes them toward PPV content.
> 
> Time Warner is another case. They don't offer VOD and the do offer HBOGo on other TV connected devices, so there is really no reason for them not to approve HBOGo on TiVo.


Cox offers cox on demand including HBO and HBOGO access via Tivo.


----------



## Dan203

Does COX offer the full catalog of HBO content via their VOD app? I thought their VOD on TiVo was a limited subset?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

gonzotek said:


> The OnDemand app itself has the PPV content placed above the premium channel content, and I *think* they occasionally change the menus up to promote specific content. I'm talking about the top level menu when you enter the app:


My TiVo XOD app does not look like that, I wonder if that was an older version of it?


----------



## zerdian1

My VOD channels are disabled by TiVo according to Comcast.
But I can see the content on the TiVo Central Find TV, Movies, & Videos, using Xfinity. 
HBO shows are there.
I have HBOGO on my computer and Comcast Xfinity is a working provider.
but still on HBSGO for TiVo, Comcast Xfinity is NOT a working Provider.


----------



## waynomo

What does any of this have to do with the update? 

There are multiple other threads that are discussing HBOGO.


----------



## spaldingclan

take the HBOGo chat here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534850


----------



## Jack Mccarthy

waynomo said:


> I'm wondering why Comcast and others are hold outs?
> 
> I would think it would be a good selling point and also help retain customers. Instead all they are doing is upsetting them.
> 
> Is there much to do to get this working? I realize they have to send and update accurate subscription information to HBO.


I've got Comcast with HBOGo here in MA; not sure why that list isn't totally accurate.


----------



## waynomo

Jack Mccarthy said:


> I've got Comcast with HBOGo here in MA; not sure why that list isn't totally accurate.


You should tell others how you got it to work on your TiVo.


----------



## gweempose

keenanSR said:


> If there is update coming soon I hope it resolves the audio drop-out problem.


Yep, and the Netflix issue as well.


----------



## rainwater

Jack Mccarthy said:


> I've got Comcast with HBOGo here in MA; not sure why that list isn't totally accurate.


You have HBO Go working on a TiVo? That seems unlikely as Comcast is not even a valid choice when authorizing a TiVo.


----------



## Red NSX

My request went thru but no update after 24 hours. Still on 20.5.6


----------



## SolomonJ

Red NSX said:


> My request went thru but no update after 24 hours. Still on 20.5.6


My request has been in for a few days. I suspect they've not actually released it yet.


----------



## ajwees41

Dan203 said:


> Does COX offer the full catalog of HBO content via their VOD app? I thought their VOD on TiVo was a limited subset?


yes the full cox ondemand is available on Tivo when it works ours is still not working though.


----------



## ajwees41

Red NSX said:


> My request went thru but no update after 24 hours. Still on 20.5.6


Tivo hasn't released it yet I thought I heard it was releasing in March sometime the priority list only lets your Tivo devices get it as soon as it is released not 2-3 weeks or months after it's released.

according to tivo facebook page 2-3 weeks until release


----------



## UCLABB

SolomonJ said:


> My request has been in for a few days. I suspect they've not actually released it yet.


It's called a priority list. For past priority lists, it typically is two or three weeks after the priority list goes live that they actually start rolling it out to those that submitted their TSNs.


----------



## waynomo

UCLABB said:


> It's called a priority list. For past priority lists, it typically is two or three weeks after the priority list goes live that they actually start rolling it out to those that submitted their TSNs.


It has sometimes been longer than that. IIRC it was almost 2 months for one of the recent ones. (or it at least seemed like that)


----------



## ajwees41

waynomo said:


> It has sometimes been longer than that. IIRC it was almost 2 months for one of the recent ones. (or it at least seemed like that)


the one that was a month was because someone turned the page on early.


----------



## swyman18

rainwater said:


> You have HBO Go working on a TiVo? That seems unlikely as Comcast is not even a valid choice when authorizing a TiVo.


I suspect some folks are under the impression that Comcast is partly responsible for pushing the app to their Tivo's which obviously is not true. They may think that because they subscribe to Comcast and they see the HBOGo app on the screen, then it will work for them.

Of course, when they try use the app, it will be useless.


----------



## Pnyklr

The HBOGO app is useless on Comcast. Blame Comcast and stop asking about it.


----------



## Pnyklr

PSU_Sudzi said:


> My TiVo XOD app does not look like that, I wonder if that was an older version of it?


Mine looks nothing like that on my Roamio.

20.5.6.RC21


----------



## gonzotek

Pnyklr said:


> Mine looks nothing like that on my Roamio.
> 
> 20.5.6.RC21


Pictures?  The screenshot I posted (served from tivo.com) is *slightly* different than the current UI on my Roamio Plus 20.5.6.rc21, but not substantially so. Mostly, there is a right hand column with show info(similar to the regular TiVo "My Shows" menus). It isn't highly-graphical, like HBOGo, for instance. Still menu-based and very old-school TiVo-like.


----------



## zerdian1

Jack Mccarthy said:


> I've got Comcast with HBOGO here in MA; not sure why that list isn't totally accurate.


We have HBOGO with Comcast Xfinity here in SE Florida. I can run HBOGO on my computer with provider Comcast Xfinity.

BUT I CAN NOT SELECT COMCAST XFINITY FOR THE TIVO OPTION.

I can still get the HBO shows on my TiVo via Xfinity App.

Note that Xfinity on Demand and HBO on Demand channels do not work on TiVo.


----------



## TonyD79

XoD is supposed to work with TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp

TonyD79 said:


> XoD is supposed to work with TiVo.


It does, but you cannot access it through the OD channels.


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> It does, but you cannot access it through the OD channels.


Ah. I see what he was trying to say. Thanks.


----------



## morac

gonzotek said:


> Pictures? The screenshot I posted (served from tivo.com) is *slightly* different than the current UI on my Roamio Plus 20.5.6.rc21, but not substantially so. Mostly, there is a right hand column with show info(similar to the regular TiVo "My Shows" menus). It isn't highly-graphical, like HBOGo, for instance. Still menu-based and very old-school TiVo-like.


Since no one responded I took a picture of XOD on my Roamio Pro. It's close to what was posted but there's no TiVo logo or Video On Demand title.


----------



## dougdingle

Pnyklr said:


> The HBOGO app is useless on Comcast. Blame Comcast and stop asking about it.


I can't get it on my TiVo because I'm on Time Warner, but have had it for many months on my Roku, and I just don't understand the fuss.

After looking at what's actually available there on my Roku, I have to say it's almost all old, low rated, useless trash. A few current offerings, and a few classics, but for the most part it's two star (or fewer) movies.

It's like HBO's bargain remainder bin. Yawn.


----------



## TonyD79

dougdingle said:


> I can't get it on my TiVo because I'm on Time Warner, but have had it for many months on my Roku, and I just don't understand the fuss.
> 
> After looking at what's actually available there on my Roku, I have to say it's almost all old, low rated, useless trash. A few current offerings, and a few classics, but for the most part it's two star (or fewer) movies.
> 
> It's like HBO's bargain remainder bin. Yawn.


It is everything HBO has current rights to. They even show new series at same time as HBO premier.


----------



## dougdingle

TonyD79 said:


> They even show new series at same time as HBO premier.


That may be, and if I didn't have a device like the TiVo that could actually find and record those new HBO series and allowed me to watch them when I wished to, it might be interesting. But I do have such a device.

So streaming current series I can just record is meaningless unless I'm running out of room on my drive. Additionally, I've been hugely spoiled by TiVo for a more than a decade, and find the transport controls on streaming devices (Roku, TiVo, FireTV) to be laughably awful, reminiscent of clumsily controlling a VHS deck.

I *was *interested in their 'library', and when I got there, the cupboard was bare.


----------



## TonyD79

dougdingle said:


> That may be, and if I didn't have a device like the TiVo that could actually find and record those new HBO series and allowed me to watch them when I wished to, it might be interesting. But I do have such a device. So streaming current series I can just record is meaningless unless I'm running out of room on my drive. Additionally, I've been hugely spoiled by TiVo for a more than a decade, and find the transport controls on streaming devices (Roku, TiVo, FireTV) to be laughably awful, reminiscent of clumsily controlling a VHS deck. I was interested in their 'library', and when I got there, the cupboard was bare.


Now you are talking a matter of taste.

Yawn.


----------



## tampa8

dougdingle said:


> I can't get it on my TiVo because I'm on Time Warner, but have had it for many months on my Roku, and I just don't understand the fuss.
> 
> After looking at what's actually available there on my Roku, I have to say it's almost all old, low rated, useless trash. A few current offerings, and a few classics, but for the most part it's two star (or fewer) movies.
> 
> It's like HBO's bargain remainder bin. Yawn.


??? How did you come to that conclusion? From your other post I can see you interject your preferences, obviously fine for you but it does not begin to describe the entertainment available on HBO GO. HBO is the most subscribed to premium channel, it is the most added on package for a reason and most everything they have is there. Since you have HBO how is HBO GO is so terrible?


----------



## swyman18

dougdingle said:


> That may be, and if I didn't have a device like the TiVo that could actually find and record those new HBO series and allowed me to watch them when I wished to, it might be interesting. But I do have such a device.
> 
> So streaming current series I can just record is meaningless unless I'm running out of room on my drive. Additionally, I've been hugely spoiled by TiVo for a more than a decade, and find the transport controls on streaming devices (Roku, TiVo, FireTV) to be laughably awful, reminiscent of clumsily controlling a VHS deck.
> 
> I *was *interested in their 'library', and when I got there, the cupboard was bare.


While I agree about the transport controls being clumsy on streaming services, I believe that HBOGo certainly has its place. Suppose you never got a chance to watch a series like The Sopranos and you felt like giving it a try? Good luck finding episodes currently airing on HBO to record on your TiVo.


----------



## Jack Mccarthy

waynomo said:


> You should tell others how you got it to work on your TiVo.





rainwater said:


> You have HBO Go working on a TiVo? That seems unlikely as Comcast is not even a valid choice when authorizing a TiVo.


I have a selection for it since it just magically appeared one day and clicked upon it to see what it was about, but it requires me to set it up. Haven't actually tried it to see if it's working but I'll see if I can get it to work sometime this week. I may be able to upload a photo for proof tonight.


----------



## Jack Mccarthy

zerdian1 said:


> We have HBOGO with Comcast Xfinity here in SE Florida. I can run HBOGO on my computer with provider Comcast Xfinity.
> 
> BUT I CAN NOT SELECT COMCAST XFINITY FOR THE TIVO OPTION.
> 
> I can still get the HBO shows on my TiVo via Xfinity App.
> 
> Note that Xfinity on Demand and HBO on Demand channels do not work on TiVo.


If you have the selection on the TIVO Roamio like myself for it, then I'm probably in the same situation as you.


----------



## waynomo

Jack Mccarthy said:


> I have a selection for it since it just magically appeared one day and clicked upon it to see what it was about, but it requires me to set it up. Haven't actually tried it to see if it's working but I'll see if I can get it to work sometime this week. I may be able to upload a photo for proof tonight.


Everyone with Comcast should see the HBOGO app on their TiVo. Activating it is another issue. That should not work.


----------



## Jack Mccarthy

waynomo said:


> Everyone with Comcast should see the HBOGO app on their TiVo. Activating it is another issue. That should not work.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## TivoJD

20.5.9 RC15 is here for those who signed up on priority list.


----------



## MeInDallas

Yep, just got it on my Mini, and my Roamio.


----------



## waynomo

Is there someplace that lists what's on it?


----------



## tarheelblue32

waynomo said:


> Is there someplace that lists what's on it?


Not unless Margret shows up and posts release notes. I have a feeling she probably won't since this update is just supposed to be a bunch of bug fixes.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

tarheelblue32 said:


> Not unless Margret shows up and posts release notes. I have a feeling she probably won't since this update is just supposed to be a bunch of bug fixes.


Even if the release is only bug fixes, I'd really like to see what bugs were fixed.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'd love to see a bug fix list too.

Also, the new Hulu app may be in this release - based on this recent tweet from Margret.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706940461198368768


----------



## ajwees41

installing now on premiere


----------



## tarheelblue32

WorldBandRadio said:


> Even if the release is only bug fixes, I'd really like to see what bugs were fixed.


I'd love to see it too, I just don't think we'll get to.


----------



## shoman1994

mrizzo80 said:


> I'd love to see a bug fix list too.
> 
> Also, the new Hulu app may be in this release - based on this recent tweet from Margret.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706940461198368768


Nope.... same crappy huluPLUS Version 1.19


----------



## WorldBandRadio

mrizzo80 said:


> I'd love to see a bug fix list too....


Audio playback (on shows recorded a few days ago) sounds better for me.


----------



## Chuck_IV

shoman1994 said:


> Nope.... same crappy huluPLUS Version 1.19


Let's hope this update is what's needed for them to FINALLY push the new app to the Roamios.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah I'm hoping for that too. Having the crappy Hulu app on my Romaio and Mini, which I use more then the Bolt, makes me less likely to use the service. If they update to the app to the same version as the Bolt then I'll likely use it more frequently.


----------



## joewom

Pending restart after forced connection.


----------



## NashGuy

mrizzo80 said:


> I'd love to see a bug fix list too.
> 
> Also, the new Hulu app may be in this release - based on this recent tweet from Margret.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706940461198368768


Ugh, PLEASE let this be the case. (Or at least, I hope this update paves the way for the new Hulu app to download in the following days.) I'm really into 11.22.63 now and plan to watch The Path soon too, both on Hulu. Those stupid freeze-ups and black-outs on the current Hulu app are SO annoying.


----------



## ej42137

I noticed that my utilization went from 82% to 75% when I restarted to pick up 2.5.9.RC15. Did anyone else notice this?

I wonder if they redid the space calculations in view of the differences users have noticed in Bold versus Roamio reported space usage/


----------



## HobokenSkier

dougdingle said:


> That may be, and if I didn't have a device like the TiVo that could actually find and record those new HBO series and allowed me to watch them when I wished to, it might be interesting. But I do have such a device.
> 
> So streaming current series I can just record is meaningless unless I'm running out of room on my drive. Additionally, I've been hugely spoiled by TiVo for a more than a decade, and find the transport controls on streaming devices (Roku, TiVo, FireTV) to be laughably awful, reminiscent of clumsily controlling a VHS deck.
> 
> I *was *interested in their 'library', and when I got there, the cupboard was bare.


I use a Control4 universal remote. What I find funny is when I Press >>| when on Roku forgetting I don't have 30s skip.


----------



## spaldingclan

hope this fixes all the Netflix glitches i see...pauses and audio dropouts make the Netflix app on the Roamio unusable...I have to either use the Roku or Firetv (which NEVER have a problem)


----------



## samccfl99

ej42137 said:


> I noticed that my utilization went from 82% to 75% when I restarted to pick up 2.5.9.RC15. Did anyone else notice this?


I went from 98 to 97, but now back to 98. My yellows are now blue again, but that wont last...LOLOLOL.


----------



## RoamioJeff

spaldingclan said:


> hope this fixes all the Netflix glitches i see...pauses and audio dropouts make the Netflix app on the Roamio unusable...I have to either use the Roku or Firetv (which NEVER have a problem)


That is unfortunate. I watch 2 hours of Netflix each night and have never experienced that. I have largely abandoned Netflix apps on my Roku, smart TV, and DVD player out of mere convenience of not fumbling with another device.

Tivo is supposed to be a great all-in-one box. Hope your issues resolve.


----------



## mrizzo80

ej42137 said:


> I noticed that my utilization went from 82% to 75% when I restarted to pick up 2.5.9.RC15. Did anyone else notice this?
> 
> I wonder if they redid the space calculations in view of the differences users have noticed in Bold versus Roamio reported space usage/


I have the space indicator turned off, but I think I saw (on my phone) that my Plus was at 43% on Sunday afternoon. It now reads 45% and it's recorded 5 hours of HD programming between Sunday afternoon and now (nothing has been deleted.)


----------



## shoman1994

I have a couple other things that happen that I haven't seen mentioned.

HULU for some reason pauses itself. To un-pause it I have to press the pause button then play. Happens once in a while.
The second thing is that I sometimes not lose audio on netflix totally. I have to exit and go back into Netflix for it to work. I was hoping 20.5.9 would fix it.... but NOPE!

C'MON TIVO!


----------



## ej42137

ej42137 said:


> I noticed that my utilization went from 82% to 75% when I restarted to pick up 2.5.9.RC15. Did anyone else notice this?
> 
> I wonder if they redid the space calculations in view of the differences users have noticed in Bold versus Roamio reported space usage/


The next day, with a few programs watched and deleted, the utilization was back up to 81%. I'm just going to pretend I didn't see anything and quietly back away from my TiVo now.


----------



## RoamioJeff

ej42137 said:


> I'm just going to pretend I didn't see anything and quietly back away from my TiVo now.


LOL. And pay no attention to that red recording light at 3AM. Nothing is going on. It's only a dream.


----------



## JoeKustra

Found a bug fix. My basic Roamio had an OOB SNR of 380+ dB. Now its 38 dB. Somebody fixed it. I'm going to try RS Corrected next.


----------



## kbmb

JoeKustra said:


> Found a bug fix. My basic Roamio had an OOB SNR of 380+ dB. Now its 38 dB. Somebody fixed it. I'm going to try RS Corrected next.


LOL - it's a sad day when we get excited over a diagnostics fix 

-Kevin


----------



## mickinct

JoeKustra said:


> Found a bug fix. My basic Roamio had an OOB SNR of 380+ dB. Now its 38 dB. Somebody fixed it. I'm going to try RS Corrected next.


What about ant signal not getting higher than 72?


----------



## JoeKustra

mickinct said:


> What about ant signal not getting higher than 72?


Like it says under my name - Cable Only. And OTA wouldn't use OOB signals anyhow. But someone with the update and OTA can check. It would be nice, if only for the TiVo CS people.


----------



## mickinct

JoeKustra said:


> Like it says under my name - Cable Only. And OTA wouldn't use OOB signals anyhow. But someone with the update and OTA can check. It would be nice, if only for the TiVo CS people.


OOPS I got the update did not have time to check yet.


----------



## wtkflhn

shoman1994 said:


> I have a couple other things that happen that I haven't seen mentioned.
> 
> HULU for some reason pauses itself. To un-pause it I have to press the pause button then play. Happens once in a while.
> The second thing is that I sometimes not lose audio on netflix totally. I have to exit and go back into Netflix for it to work. I was hoping 20.5.9 would fix it.... but NOPE!
> 
> C'MON TIVO!


 Well, I got to watch a 2hr 10min movie on Netflix with NO problems. It's been a while since I could do that. It was crashing the TIVO and making me reboot..

I stand corrected. The Netflix app failed last night. I watched about 30 sec of a show and it died. Had to reboot and resetup internet to get up again.


----------



## jkudlacz

Ah yes, I see it on our Tivo Roamio, will need to check the Tivo Mini later, but I am pretty sure it is there as well.

I have been staying away from Hulu, but the new series 11.22.63 is making me reconsider. Will probably checkout a 7 day trial, and if I like it, will sign up for it.

Now let's hope Hulu app gets the update as well.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Found a bug fix. My basic Roamio had an OOB SNR of 380+ dB. Now its 38 dB. Somebody fixed it. I'm going to try RS Corrected next.


Yea I noticed that last night. Still get some audio dropouts when using HDMI through my receiver. Also TiVo still does not switch audio to DD when I take my receiver out of HDMI pass through while in standby.


----------



## obeythelaw2004

I still don't have the new update on my Mini or Roamio. I've tried a number of force connections but it never comes back saying an update to restart. I do have Skip Mode but not the new update. I'd like the new update because of some of the bug fixes.


----------



## tarheelblue32

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I still don't have the new update on my Mini or Roamio. I've tried a number of force connections but it never comes back saying an update to restart. I do have Skip Mode but not the new update. I'd like the new update because of some of the bug fixes.


You'll get it within the next few weeks. You aren't really missing much. I haven't been able to tell any difference in anything after the update.


----------



## gweempose

tarheelblue32 said:


> I haven't been able to tell any difference in anything after the update.


Me either. In fact, I had completely forgotten about the update until I saw this thread. I just checked, and sure enough, all my boxes now have 20.5.9.


----------



## jollygrunt777

After this update, I'm experiencing far less blackouts on Hulu than beforehand. It's more tolerable than before but still needs to be further corrected.


----------



## MgoBlue65

20.5.9 arrived overnight and the only thing I wanted it to fix is the HDMI audio dropouts I've experienced on some recordings but the post from earlier in this thread isn't giving me hope.


----------



## samccfl99

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I still don't have the new update on my Mini or Roamio. I've tried a number of force connections but it never comes back saying an update to restart. I do have Skip Mode but not the new update. I'd like the new update because of some of the bug fixes.


It did not fix anything for me and that is because I never had any problems with 20.5.6...I never had a netflix problem or whatever audio dropouts people have been talking about. At least they did not screw anything up in 20.5.9, which they are perfectly capable of doing...

Nothing to do with 20.5.9 and I Love the QuickMode, but I really wish they would do something about it going from Dolby to PCM using HDMI, but I guess that might not be possible. A bit of a pain with the volume changes. My mini does not have that problem because I have an older a/v in the bedroom which unfortunately is running on Composite audio. No big deal, I do not watch much in the bedroom. I watch alot of news and late night in QM. Depending on the video signal, it could be cleaned up a bit, but it is still GREAT.

*COMPLIMENTS TO TIVO, INC FROM ME ARE RARE....LOL*


----------



## rolfl

With 20.5.9 update Netflix has started to have audio dropouts. It used to be ok before update.


----------



## johnd01

Has anyone been able to us HBOGO on Comcast?
What about other services?
I cannot get any of my boxes to register.


----------



## morac

johnd01 said:


> Has anyone been able to us HBOGO on Comcast?
> What about other services?
> I cannot get any of my boxes to register.


Comcast won't active HBO Go on TiVos, so no, no one has been able to.


----------



## mrizzo80

Has anybody noticed any former bugs they think have been resolved in 20.5.9?


----------



## dougdingle

johnd01 said:


> Has anyone been able to us HBOGO on Comcast?
> What about other services?
> I cannot get any of my boxes to register.


Last time I checked about a week ago, Time Warner wasn't allowing it either.


----------



## morac

dougdingle said:


> Last time I checked about a week ago, Time Warner wasn't allowing it either.


TW added it over a week ago.


----------



## dougdingle

morac said:


> TW added it over a week ago.


Right you are. Just tried it, and it worked.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

mrizzo80 said:


> Has anybody noticed any former bugs they think have been resolved in 20.5.9?


I'm still running into bugs I've seen in the past.

I've not yet tried to reproduce the bug that deleted a bunch of my recordings, as I don't want to lose more recordings.


----------



## morac

Found a major new problem in 20.5.9.

My Internet went down (modem went offline). About 30 minutes later my Roamio Pro became unresponsive and rebooted along with another box about 5 minutes later. I don't think that's a coincidence.

I noticed my boxes were reporting a C133 (TiVo service down) rather than a C130 (Internet down), so the boxes may not have know the Internet was down. Not that that should cause a freeze and reboot. My boxes are not using wireless.


----------



## JoeKustra

It could be a coincidence, but one of my basic Roamio boxes (the one with 20.5.9) did a restart yesterday at 5:30am.


----------



## gonzotek

morac said:


> Found a major new problem in 20.5.9.
> 
> My Internet went down (modem went offline). About 30 minutes later my Roamio Pro became unresponsive and rebooted along with another box about 5 minutes later. I don't think that's a coincidence.
> 
> I noticed my boxes were reporting a C133 (TiVo service down) rather than a C130 (Internet down), so the boxes may not have know the Internet was down. Not that that should cause a freeze and reboot. My boxes are not using wireless.


I'm in SJ and my home and work connections were down last night too (I work about a mile from my home). I think Comcast had a wide-area outage for about an hour. This morning my Roamio Plus is showing live tv, but is non-responsive to the remote; and the iOS app thinks it's not on my home network. Hasn't restarted yet, and I'd rather watch the morning news before work than the restarting screen .


----------



## cheesesteak

gonzotek said:


> I'm in SJ and my home and work connections were down last night too (I work about a mile from my home). I think Comcast had a wide-area outage for about an hour. This morning my Roamio Plus is showing live tv, but is non-responsive to the remote; and the iOS app thinks it's not on my home network. Hasn't restarted yet, and I'd rather watch the morning news before work than the restarting screen .


My remote was totally unresponsive this morning also. I unplugged/replugged the Roamio and things were back to normal after the restart.


----------



## morac

gonzotek said:


> I'm in SJ and my home and work connections were down last night too (I work about a mile from my home). I think Comcast had a wide-area outage for about an hour. This morning my Roamio Plus is showing live tv, but is non-responsive to the remote; and the iOS app thinks it's not on my home network. Hasn't restarted yet, and I'd rather watch the morning news before work than the restarting screen .


Yeah there was a maintenance outage from around 1 to 2 am in SJ. I heard an OTA Premiere reboot by itself at 1:30 am. I then checked my Roamio Pro and it was unresponsive. It rebooted after I pressed the remote buttons about a dozen times.

Both boxes were okay after rebooting until the Internet came back up.


----------



## samccfl99

So I do not really use the mini all that much in the bedroom, but I woke up this morning to no sound, which is unusual because I run a script at night to remotely simulate pressing the Guide button twice, thereby keeping the mini alive. Put video on and found the keep/delete msg on the screen. The problem is that the recording ended while i was sleeping and that was several hours it was on the screen. The timeout on the mini for this function is too long to begin with but it used to go back to Tivo Central within 15 min (5 on the roamio). Has anyone else seen this problem in 20.5.9 on a MINI? Could have been a fluke since it only happened once so far.

THANKS


----------



## Odds Bodkins

morac said:


> Found a major new problem in 20.5.9.
> 
> My Internet went down (modem went offline). About 30 minutes later my Roamio Pro became unresponsive and rebooted along with another box about 5 minutes later. I don't think that's a coincidence.
> 
> I noticed my boxes were reporting a C133 (TiVo service down) rather than a C130 (Internet down), so the boxes may not have know the Internet was down. Not that that should cause a freeze and reboot. My boxes are not using wireless.


Just happened to me too. In the middle of a reboot now.


----------



## southerndoc

Had several issues today with 20.5.9:

Several Minis have C501 errors, but can stream live TV without difficulty.

Three Minis had issues with a black/unresponsive screen. Forced reboot fixed one, another I haven't messed with yet, and one spontaneously resolved sometime during the day.

Has anyone else had any problems?


----------



## gersh49

Did a search but couldn't find this elsewhere, apologies if it was already posted somewhere:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information



> What's new in version 20.5.9
> 
> Software version 20.5.9 introduces the following features:
> Added features/functionality
> 
> Updated Hulu app: Hulu eliminated the "Hulu Plus" branding for its premium service, and now offers a single subscription programming service, simply called Hulu. A subscription to Hulu is required, and no free programming is available except during "free preview" periods as determined by Hulu.
> The Hulu app for TiVo (available on Series4 and above) has been updated to include an in-app subscription signup, and support for 1080p content.
> (TiVo BOLT) Clip Overlapping Shows: TiVo BOLT users now have the option to clip or cancel a lower-priority recording when two consecutive recordings on the same tuner overlap by more than five minutes. This feature is already available on Series4 and Series5 platforms.
> (Pace MG1) Out-of-Home Downloading: Cable providers who offer TiVo service on Pace MG1 DVRs can now enable out-of-home (OOH) downloading on their devices. OOH downloading allows users to download Copy Freely recordings from a networked DVR to out-of-network mobile devices with the TiVo App for iOS (v3.7) or Android (v4.0).
> 
> Removed features/functionality
> 
> N/A
> Features/functionality fixed in this release
> 
> Issue 421621: Video output resolutions being reset after upgrading software
> Issue 417965: Spotify connect fails
> Issue 416168: Audio drop when QuickMode catches up to Live TV
> Issue 415151: Lost video after exit from Standby
> Issue 404290: OnePass channel options dont allow specific channel selection
> Issue 418940: First Guided Setup connection fails to validate
> Issue 419892: Amazon and Netflix show red screen when attempting to play
> Issue 420768: Exiting Netflix causes TiVo device to freeze
> Issue 417992: Freezing on Xfinity on Demand Playback
> Issue 418156: Closed captioning not working on OWN channel
> Issue 411595: Multi-room-streaming a corrupted recording causes crash
> Issue 415153: Network-attached storage not available
> Issue 420772: Channel Banner icon is misaligned
> Issue 412015: Odd alignment of new, skip, and progress bar
> Issue 405007: FastPGD not working for Cogeco
> Issue 405122: Armstrong VOD video is washed out with grey letterbox setting on MG1
> Issue 414528: SDLK_Channel & Guide showing in triplicate
> Issue 421417: PGD gone after upgrade to 20.5.6
> Issue 421839: Add an App broken after upgrade to 20.5.6
> Issue 422608: Cogeco Mini cant find host DVR after network reconnect
> Issue 423530: Exiting Netflix causes black screen, requires reboot
> Issue 424401: Mini cant connect to host DVR
> Issue 424572: XFINITY VOD users reporting washed out video with no contrast
> Issue 425493: Exiting Netflix while in playback causes crash


----------



## tampa8

Thanks, nice catch!


----------



## slowbiscuit

geekmedic said:


> Had several issues today with
> Several Minis have C501 errors, but can stream live TV without difficulty.
> 
> Three Minis had issues with a black/unresponsive screen. Forced reboot fixed one, another I haven't messed with yet, and one spontaneously resolved sometime during the day.
> 
> Has anyone else had any problems?


I'm starting to see live TV picture freezes which resume after 5-15 seconds, randomly on the Minis. Even on low-bandwidth SD channels. Doesn't happen all the time, but didn't see these before 20.5.9. All of my Minis are Ethernet and no problems with my network otherwise.


----------



## TivoJD

Has anyone gotten the updated Hulu app on a Roamio that is mentioned in the release notes?


----------



## Jed1

I had an issue last night where I lost the TiVo sounds while I was scrolling through the guide. I had a quick and loud burst of static and the sounds stopped working. Audio from channel I was on was fine.
I got the TiVo sounds back by going into TiVo Central and selecting on of the existing SD menus.

I got the helicopter noise when I turned on my TiVo this morning. I had to change the channel to get it to stop. What is odd I normally get this when I put my receiver in standby but in this case I hadn't used the receiver for audio since the weekend.

I am also getting some freezing of video on certain channels like WBRE HD. It only does it on Jeopardy at 7:30PM. It doesn't do it when Wheel of Fortune is on at 7:00PM. This started with the 20.5.9 update.

If you noticed there is bug fixes for the MSO boxes now. The MSO units get the same update we do and they are no longer staggered. TiVo started doing this with the Fall Update (20.5.6)
The retail units are no longer the beta testers.
I guess this is a list of new bugs from the 20.5.9 update that TiVo is working on.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/Additional-Support-Documentation


----------



## CoxInPHX

Jed1 said:


> I guess this is a list of new bugs from the 20.5.9 update that TiVo is working on.
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/Additional-Support-Documentation


This one is really interesting, and explains the observations I have been seeing, where the Bolt reboots when I reboot the Tuning Adapter. Using the Top USB port does resolve the rebooting.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Known_Issue_Bug/BOLT-Reboot-when-plugging-in-tuning-adapter-USB

Description:
TiVo BOLT reboots when you plug in the USB cable from a tuning adapter.

Workaround:
Make sure you are using the upper USB port on the BOLT for your tuning adapter.


----------



## davezatz

Jed1 said:


> I had an issue last night where I lost the TiVo sounds


For a few months, I periodically have lost audio on Roamio Plus and Mini for who knows why. A reboot always clears, but sometimes jumping in and out of the guide, changing inputs, and otherwise mucking around resolves too.


----------



## Chuck_IV

davezatz said:


> For a few months, I periodically have lost audio on Roamio Plus and Mini for who knows why. A reboot always clears, but sometimes jumping in and out of the guide, changing inputs, and otherwise mucking around resolves too.


I can't say I've noticed losing sound altogether much more than normal, but with this version, I seem to be reverting to PCM and losing the Dolby Digital when I turn my receiver/TV back on. It sits on PCM till I change the channel. I know this because when in DD mode, I don't hear the Tivo sounds but in PCM I do.

Never had this issue before.


----------



## morac

Chuck_IV said:


> I can't say I've noticed losing sound altogether much more than normal, but with this version, I seem to be reverting to PCM and losing the Dolby Digital when I turn my receiver/TV back on. It sits on PCM till I change the channel. I know this because when in DD mode, I don't hear the Tivo sounds but in PCM I do.
> 
> Never had this issue before.


I had that problem all the time in the 20.5.6 release (and still do in 20.5.9), though to get DD back I just have to do an instant replay, not change the channel.


----------



## jmpage2

MgoBlue65 said:


> 20.5.9 arrived overnight and the only thing I wanted it to fix is the HDMI audio dropouts I've experienced on some recordings but the post from earlier in this thread isn't giving me hope.


I had my first ever Netflix audio dropouts last night while watching a program on my Roamio that got updated to 20.5.9 last week.


----------



## Diana Collins

We were having lots of audio dropouts, on both releases, but only on one of two Roamios. We solved it by replacing the Pioneer receiver we had with an Onkyo (the other Roamio is connected to a Yamaha receiver). Problem solved. I don't know if the problem was the age of the receiver, or the brand, or that the Roamio was doing something odd that the Pioneer couldn't recover from, but we haven't had single issue since.


----------



## jmpage2

Diana Collins said:


> We were having lots of audio dropouts, on both releases, but only on one of two Roamios. We solved it by replacing the Pioneer receiver we had with an Onkyo (the other Roamio is connected to a Yamaha receiver). Problem solved. I don't know if the problem was the age of the receiver, or the brand, or that the Roamio was doing something odd that the Pioneer couldn't recover from, but we haven't had single issue since.


Well, glad you got it rectified but I have a 2 year old $1400 Denon that I have no plans on replacing to resolve this problem. I will replace the TiVo with a Comcast box first, if it becomes necessary.


----------



## NashGuy

Diana Collins said:


> We were having lots of audio dropouts, on both releases, but only on one of two Roamios. We solved it by replacing the Pioneer receiver we had with an Onkyo (the other Roamio is connected to a Yamaha receiver). Problem solved. I don't know if the problem was the age of the receiver, or the brand, or that the Roamio was doing something odd that the Pioneer couldn't recover from, but we haven't had single issue since.


I have a Pioneer receiver also (VSX-820, about 6 years old). I used to experience a lot of audio drop outs, whether connected to my Roamio OTA via HDMI or optical audio. The problem got quite a bit better last fall though and I almost never notice it any more. I've had the 20.5.9 update about a week now.


----------



## mchief

Chuck_IV said:


> I can't say I've noticed losing sound altogether much more than normal, but with this version, I seem to be reverting to PCM and losing the Dolby Digital when I turn my receiver/TV back on. It sits on PCM till I change the channel. I know this because when in DD mode, I don't hear the Tivo sounds but in PCM I do.
> 
> Never had this issue before.


Seeing the same thing.


----------



## sheshechic

I haven't been able to get the full offering of HBO series (not sure about movies) since the update. I now only get Featured, Latino (or something along those lines), and Kids. I've had to use my Roku to watch a GOT marathon. I have Charter cable. Does anyone know if this a bug or intentional?


----------



## Odds Bodkins

YouTube back to being worthless since the update. Tried to load one movie, froze, reboot. This update is riddled with bugs.


----------



## rainwater

Odds Bodkins said:


> YouTube back to being worthless since the update. Tried to load one movie, froze, reboot. This update is riddled with bugs.


The Youtube update didn't come with the TiVo update. Youtube pushed this update out themselves recently.


----------



## slowbiscuit

And botched it badly, as myself and others have reported in the Youtube is horrible thread I created after the update.


----------



## TonyD79

I guess I don't understand. Youtube on 20.5.9 looks like every YouTube app I use. What's the big deal?


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> I guess I don't understand. Youtube on 20.5.9 looks like every YouTube app I use. What's the big deal?


Youtube received an update last week. Some people are having issues with it. However, that is a Youtube issue. It has nothing to do with the 20.5.9 update.


----------



## hooper

jmpage2 said:


> Well, glad you got it rectified but I have a 2 year old $1400 Denon that I have no plans on replacing to resolve this problem. I will replace the TiVo with a Comcast box first, if it becomes necessary.


I have an x2000 and x2200 and the only dropouts I have seen are with ABC. Are you seeing them on any specific channels? I really only watch a handful.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

TonyD79 said:


> I guess I don't understand. Youtube on 20.5.9 looks like every YouTube app I use. What's the big deal?


The youtube app on my bluray player has been my favorite so far.

It doesn't show long ads before the videos play (like the TiVo one used to do, don't know about the current TiVo version).

It also allows me to "pair" the app in the bluray player with any browser on my notebook, and then I use the keyboard on the notebook to select what to play.

That sure beats futzing around with a small touchscreen keyboard or the letter grid stuff.


----------



## stonewallers

I'm glad I saw this discussion of audio issues. I hadn't had any for a long time but recently I've had it off an on. I figured it was due to changing some settings on my Onkyo receiver (I switch from my usual Dolby D to pure audio and all stereo to listen to my turntable).

My tivo is connected with optical digital. Occasionally after changing channels or even just fast-forwarding the feed would come back with only the surround channels (mostly sound effects and bass through the sub). The entire center channel/dialogue is gone. I discovered I can fix it by either changing channels or a solution that always works is briefly turn the volume up (way up to past normal listening levels) and then bring it back down to normal.

I still think it is due to my old Onkyo (it seems different than the audio dropouts reported here) but I'll keep track of it and consider it may be the tivo.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

WorldBandRadio said:


> The youtube app on my bluray player has been my favorite so far.
> 
> It doesn't show long ads before the videos play (like the TiVo one used to do, don't know about the current TiVo version).
> 
> It also allows me to "pair" the app in the bluray player with any browser on my notebook, and then I use the keyboard on the notebook to select what to play.
> 
> That sure beats futzing around with a small touchscreen keyboard or the letter grid stuff.


It looks like the new TiVo app for youtube allows for "pairing" with a browser, but there was still an advertisement before the video played. I don't see the advertisements on the youtube app for my bluray player.

One interesting thing, I turned on the Info about the video option in settings. The video I was watching had a bit rate of around 20000kbps, sometimes even higher. When I get a chance, I'm going to fire up the network monitor on the firewall and see what it says the bitrate is.


----------



## Chuck_IV

jmpage2 said:


> Well, glad you got it rectified but I have a 2 year old $1400 Denon that I have no plans on replacing to resolve this problem. I will replace the TiVo with a Comcast box first, if it becomes necessary.





hooper said:


> I have an x2000 and x2200 and the only dropouts I have seen are with ABC. Are you seeing them on any specific channels? I really only watch a handful.


I have a Roamio Plus hooked to a X2000 as well and it's been solid for me. No audio dropouts that I notice.

Now, with that said, back when I had Directv, I used to have audio dropouts quite a bit with the same X2000 paired with a Directv HR24. Yet when I moved the X2000 to a Directv HR34, the dropouts stopped. So did the dropouts on the HR24 when I connected it to a Yamaha RX-V675

Jmpage2, do you have more than 1 Tivo? If so, maybe swap with the one connected to the Denon and see if that helps with the dropouts.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

WorldBandRadio said:


> ...One interesting thing, I turned on the Info about the video option in settings. The video I was watching had a bit rate of around 20000kbps, sometimes even higher. When I get a chance, I'm going to fire up the network monitor on the firewall and see what it says the bitrate is.


I had a chance to test this.

While the video was playing, the youtube app's "info" showed a reasonably steady bit rate of 18,000 to 20,000kb/s (18 to 20Mb/s).

The firewall on my network showed between 300kB/s and 1.5MB/s (apprx. 3Mb/s to 15Mbps) coming in from the cable modem, with lots of variation due to the app's buffering.

Based upon this, I suspect the Info bitrate in the youtube app is showing the uncompressed bitrate for the video stream.


----------



## TampaDon

What's this today?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## met_fan

My Roamio Pro just downloaded the update and now every channel gives me a V58 error. What should I do?


----------



## RoamioJeff

met_fan said:


> My Roamio Pro just downloaded the update and now every channel gives me a V58 error. What should I do?


Restart?


----------



## Joe01880

My damn Roamio Pro shows under settings/network "Pending Restart"
Crossing my fingers here, it's been running so smooth too...
Here goes nothing....

I didn't sign up for the early download this time around..

Maybe they got the bugs out by now?

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## met_fan

RoamioJeff said:


> Restart?


Had tried that...after chatting with TiVo support, they said the cc needed to be re-paired. Charter sent a regular hit to the box and that cleared it up. I wonder if the update triggered it or if it was just a coincidence.


----------



## Joe01880

> I wonder if the update triggered it or if it was just a coincidence.


There's no such thing as coincidences

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## HerronScott

Our Roamio apparently updated with yesterday's call and rebooted at 5:00am this morning based on the CableCard diag.

Scott


----------



## skypros

I also received the update last night/this morning.

Everything so far seems to work fine, However I think the audio is a little louder than it was previously.


----------



## waynomo

Yeah, update received here to last night. My Roamio decide to reboot while I was watching via Plex from a Mini. Of course the reboot killed the MoCA. I wasn't happy. 

I'm surprised it took so long for me to get the update. I had signed up on the priority page.


----------



## samccfl99

This may have been mentioned already in this long thread, but when in a live buffer, 20.5.6 turned off QM when it got to the end of the buffer. In 20.5.9, it seems that it now stays on, which is a bit of a pain since the audio stays in PCM and you have to back up and then turn it off to get back to Dolby. 

Anyone else notice this and I wonder if this is one of Tivo, Inc's "user feature suggestions" that they decided to adopt?


----------



## Chuck_IV

met_fan said:


> Had tried that...after chatting with TiVo support, they said the cc needed to be re-paired. Charter sent a regular hit to the box and that cleared it up. I wonder if the update triggered it or if it was just a coincidence.


Im thinking it was just something Charter did. I say that because I am with Charter and of the blue, both our tuning adapters dropped last night at about the same time. Cable cards were fine and I just had to restart the TAs but it was odd they both dropped at the same time.


----------



## UCLABB

Chuck_IV said:


> Im thinking it was just something Charter did. I say that because I am with Charter and of the blue, both our tuning adapters dropped last night at about the same time. Cable cards were fine and I just had to restart the TAs but it was odd they both dropped at the same time.


I have always wondered what the cable company (I have Charter too) does or doesn't do to foul things up. I haven't had much problem with our TAs other than the usual need to reboot them regularly, but the other day our XL4 lost all channels. Fortunately my Charter has telephone automation and I just have to say "refresh my box" and voila. I used to be able to do it online, but now the only equipment available to refresh are the TAs. It doesn't list the TiVo boxes with cable cards.


----------



## tim1724

UCLABB said:


> I have always wondered what the cable company (I have Charter too) does or doesn't do to foul things up. I haven't had much problem with our TAs other than the usual need to reboot them regularly, but the other day our XL4 lost all channels. Fortunately my Charter has telephone automation and I just have to say "refresh my box" and voila. I used to be able to do it online, but now the only equipment available to refresh are the TAs. It doesn't list the TiVo boxes with cable cards.


I hate Charter's new website. But in my experience if you tell it to refresh one device, it sends a hit to all of them.


----------



## KevTech

The update changes and fixes.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## mattack

samccfl99 said:


> This may have been mentioned already in this long thread, but when in a live buffer, 20.5.6 turned off QM when it got to the end of the buffer. In 20.5.9, it seems that it now stays on, which is a bit of a pain since the audio stays in PCM and you have to back up and then turn it off to get back to Dolby.


I guess that's a bummer for you, but if it really does stay in QM, awesome..

My only regular use of buffering is for CNN late nights (and sometimes I make sure a channel is tuned to fill the buffer)... but even then, even when I'm using it as background noise, usually I put it in quickmode. I understood why it used to turn off, but if it stays on now, great!


----------



## ustavio

My TiVo got the update today. Rebooted itself apparently. No "pending restart". I just turned on the TV and all the tuners were on the same channel (a sure clue) and after checking, the update had arrived. Everything seemed fine except I had to re-register HBO GO and only way I could get into Amazon was to de-register and re-register again. Netflix seems okay but kinda clunky. New Netflix feature gives "download speed". Mine is listed at 8.56 Mbps which seems off since I have 50 down and 50 up Fios and a MoCa connection.

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## jth tv

Got 20.5.9 yesterday. Netflix speed shows 3.24 vs TWC's speedtest that shows 3.5 (with a big valley in TWC's speed graph). I am paying for 3Mbps. It is giving big red X's when testing Netflix servers, but Netflix works just fine. Tivo Info button shows "720", looks good.


----------



## OhFiddle

I think I just got the update last night too. The Roamio was recording two things while I watched another, and a connected Mini was also in use in another room. Suddenly it just rebooted without warning. Afterwards I looked and saw it was now 20.5.9. I did manually reboot it last week because of another issue after it had been running for 30+days ,but I don't think that reboot installed the update.

One thing I noticed so far after the update was the Amazon App lost its link and wouldn't accept the login. We had to enter it in on a connected Mini and then the Roamio was able to connect too. Comcast On Demand seems to be working now after giving errors the last several times I tried to use it. That could be from the update, or just getting rebooted again though I suppose.


----------



## JoeKustra

I has been posted that losing your Amazon login happens to many after receiving the update. It's been a month, so I find it strange TiVo hasn't fixed it.


----------



## Teddyboy

My TiVo was upgraded to 20.5.9 the other day. The interface seems to be faster overall. HBOGO, Amazon, Netflix, Vudu all seem to be much more responsive then before the update. I don't subscribe to Hulu so I can't comment on wether it's faster or not. YouTube seems a little slower. I can't scroll through my playlist very quickly. There is a noticeable pause, and I have to time my button presses. That's annoying and it makes me not want to use it. I like using it with a 10ft interface, so I could watch my YouTube channels on my tv. It was better before the update. I had to reactivate Amazon, HBOGO, and YouTube before I could use them which is also annoying.


----------



## Skybolt

I got the update as well, and had to re-register the online apps as well. I really with they stored that info in protected memory, what a pain to re-enter the info. But all in all it looks like it all went well.


----------



## JoeKustra

Skybolt said:


> I got the update as well, and had to re-register the online apps as well. I really with they stored that info in protected memory, what a pain to re-enter the info. But all in all it looks like it all went well.


I'm pretty sure it's a bug. After three years of updates this is the first one to affect third party apps. At least I hope it's a bug.


----------



## Skybolt

JoeKustra said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a bug. After three years of updates this is the first one to affect third party apps. At least I hope it's a bug.


You would think so. That makes no sense to wipe stored data like that ...


----------



## met_fan

ustavio said:


> My TiVo got the update today. Rebooted itself apparently. No "pending restart". I just turned on the TV and all the tuners were on the same channel (a sure clue) and after checking, the update had arrived. Everything seemed fine except I had to re-register HBO GO and only way I could get into Amazon was to de-register and re-register again. Netflix seems okay but kinda clunky. New Netflix feature gives "download speed". Mine is listed at 8.56 Mbps which seems off since I have 50 down and 50 up Fios and a MoCa connection.
> 
> Fingers are crossed.


Where are you seeing the Netflix download speed?


----------



## met_fan

KevTech said:


> The update changes and fixes.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


This says the Hulu app updated...is this true? Does the updated app look different than the previous one? Just quickly looking at it, it looks the same to me, but I don't have time to actually try a video.


----------



## HerronScott

HerronScott said:


> Our Roamio apparently updated with yesterday's call and rebooted at 5:00am this morning based on the CableCard diag.


I only had to log in again to Amazon Prime, Pandora and iHeartRadio (activate on the last). I did not have to log in again to Netflix or Vudu.

My Mini hasn't gotten the update yet and is still on 20.5.6. I did not sign up for the priority list this time for either since I hadn't been having any issues.

Scott


----------



## jth tv

met_fan said:


> Where are you seeing the Netflix download speed?


Tivo, Find TV....., Netflix, Back, Settings, Get Help, Check Your Network


----------



## HerronScott

jth tv said:


> Tivo, Find TV....., Netflix, Back, Settings, Get Help, Check Your Network


Hadn't seen that before. Mine tested as 8.91Mbps with Comcast Performance (25Mbps/5Mbps).

Scott


----------



## atmuscarella

met_fan said:


> This says the Hulu app updated...is this true? Does the updated app look different than the previous one? Just quickly looking at it, it looks the same to me, but I don't have time to actually try a video.


It hasn't been released for the Roamios yet, speculation is they need to finish the 20.5.9 role out before activating it. It will be a whole new app likely called Hulu, not Hulu Plus and also likely be the same Hulu app that is on the Bolt. They are switching from a Flash to HTML5 based app.


----------



## waynomo

I would check your Netflix speeds at different times of the say. I know I saw a big difference even on FiOS when the kids were home and during prime time TV watching hours.


----------



## RUBiK

Just got a Roamio Pro set up and went through the first couple call-ins and it found and performed updates and my version shows as "20.5.9.RC15-USA-6-840".

Is this the 20.5.9 version everyone is on or is it an older pre-release 20.5.9? (the "RC15" part -- Release Candidate? -- throws me off and I'm not sure what it was before the initial setup and the update(s) it downloaded)


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a bug. After three years of updates this is the first one to affect third party apps. At least I hope it's a bug.


I don't know about Amazon, but I think YouTube was actually forced by Google. I had to re-sign in to YouTube on non-TiVo devices as well recently.


----------



## JoeKustra

RUBiK said:


> Just got a Roamio Pro set up and went through the first couple call-ins and it found and performed updates and my version shows as "20.5.9.RC15-USA-6-840".
> 
> Is this the 20.5.9 version everyone is on or is it an older pre-release 20.5.9? (the "RC15" part -- Release Candidate? -- throws me off and I'm not sure what it was before the initial setup and the update(s) it downloaded)


It's been a long time since a release *didn't* have an RC number. It's pretty standard anymore. Yes, that's current.


----------



## RUBiK

JoeKustra said:


> It's been a long time since a release *didn't* have an RC number. It's pretty standard anymore. Yes, that's current.


Ahh got it, thank you; good to know!


----------



## JoeKustra

RUBiK said:


> Ahh got it, thank you; good to know!


It gets better. Expect one or more messages from TiVo telling you that you have received Skip Mode and/or the Fall 2015 update.


----------



## Skybolt

JoeKustra said:


> It gets better. Expect one or more messages from TiVo telling you that you have received Skip Mode and/or the Fall 2015 update.


LOL, I noticed that one as well - pretty funny


----------



## ccpetersen

At least the text is still there when you start netflix but no images are displayed.

Started after the upgrade to 20.5.9. Amazon worked after reentering info.

Anyone else?


----------



## supersportsfan

So I don't know if this is just a coincidence, or when this even happened, but I just lost a ton of recordings. I believe I got the new update in the past day or two...I don't know if this is related at all...


----------



## mrizzo80

ccpetersen said:


> At least the text is still there when you start netflix but no images are displayed.
> 
> Started after the upgrade to 20.5.9. Amazon worked after reentering info.
> 
> Anyone else?


Not recently, but I've seen this before. I think it corrected on it's own - maybe after a reboot or signing out/signing back in to Netflix.


----------



## ccpetersen

mrizzo80 said:


> Not recently, but I've seen this before. I think it corrected on it's own - maybe after a reboot or signing out/signing back in to Netflix.


I tried that, with Amazon and Pandora signing out and back in cured the problems but Netflix continues to be problematical.

Netflix seems to very slow and I suspect there is a network issue. After running for an hour I have four images of available shows but the text for everything is there. Signing in took about five minutes before the sign in screen appeared so I suspect it has to be network related.

I hate to give up Netflix but why pay for something that doesn't work.


----------



## JoeKustra

Something slipped by me. You can now see the cable card pairing information in the TiVo box Diagnostics. The card's serial number is missing (but written on the card), and the item "Pairing:" displays "NO", but it's no longer required to go into the cable card pairing menu.


----------



## elwaylite

Ive got 25 down and I could barely keep 1080p at times, mostly stayed 720p on netflix. I was using their el fuente test video to monitor actual kbps. When I swapped over to my blu-ray player it not only hit 1080p much faster but went to the second tier 1080p (5800kbps) and stayed there.

Not sure what was up with the Roamio app.


----------



## ccpetersen

I did the same thing. My Tivo netflix app reports 4.9mbps and the netflix app on my Sony BD reports 15mbps on the same network. My Tivo netflix app has trouble just downloading images while the Sony does 1080p.

After some testing my assumption is that Tivo broke the network connection software for the netflix app when they released the latest software.

I did contact support but that was a joke...


----------



## morac

I'm hoping this is just a weird fluke and not a bug in the 20.5.9.RC15 software, but my Roamio stopped receiving CableCard OOB messages, which caused the card to deactivate. To get things working, I had to pull the card out and put it back in and then have Comcast re-pair and activate it. It wasn't hard to do, but it's not something I want to be doing periodically. I've never had this happen before.

Details: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10856194#post10856194


----------



## ej42137

One thing I have noticed about 20.5.9 is that they have fixed and improved the channel set when a One Pass is created. When you create a One Pass from the Guide, it once again defaults the channel to the one you created the One Pass from, not the first sequential channel from available showings as was the broken behavior the last couple of releases.

New and improved is creating a One Pass from a search; previously when there was no showing within the next couple of weeks, your only choice for channel would be "All". Now it defaults to the channel that the program will actually be broadcast on.

Having been bitten by these two issues previously, I am pleased by these improvements.


----------



## JoeKustra

If that's true, then tomorrow after your daily connection, check the guide for Person of Interest (CBS, 10pm, 5/3). Since it will be a returning show it might work. But my money says you get "all" for channels for a day or two. Maybe they fixed this problem for you, but I still see "all" and need to wait a day or so. I don't mind the wait.

Update: Seems I am wrong. The 1P showed my CBS HD as default. I guess I'll wait until the fall to see if that works also.


----------



## ej42137

JoeKustra said:


> If that's true, then tomorrow after your daily connection, check the guide for Person of Interest (CBS, 10pm, 5/3). Since it will be a returning show it might work. But my money says you get "all" for channels for a day or two. Maybe they fixed this problem for you, but I still see "all" and need to wait a day or so. I don't mind the wait.
> 
> Update: Seems I am wrong. The 1P showed my CBS HD as default. I guess I'll wait until the fall to see if that works also.


Okay, see you in the Fall! Although it would not surprise me in the least if 20.6.1 breaks it again.


----------

